

Cellphone Addiction May Be Contagious, Study Finds - brequinn
http://mashable.com/2012/12/03/cell-phone-addiction-contagious/

======
lutusp
The quasi-scientific term "study" is a bit over the top for a data-mining
observation that only describes and doesn't make any effort to explain or
analyze. In other words, it's a disposable "study" in contemporary human
psychology that will be forgotten a week from now.

"Look -- look! Joe saw Karen pick up her cell phone, so he picked up his cell
phone too! Let's publish! Oh, of course the psychology journals will accept
our paper -- they accept everything!"

Description alone is not science -- one must try to explain what's been
described. Were this not so, astrology, all description and no explanation,
would be classed as a science.

